# SUCK n SEE CLONES



## bud.uncle (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok ok ok

 I transplanted my outdoor crop into my veg patch last weekend.


 While doing so I removed, some of the smaller spindly lower side shoots.


  These I just dropped onto the ground while I was working.


  When I finished planting the 1st five, I had a quick tidy up, picking up said side shoots.


  Looking at these shoots, I suddenly decided to see if I could root them.


    Now I have had plenty of experience taking cuttings successfully in the past. As I used to predominantly grow SOG in my basement grow room before I relocated.


  This time though I thought that I would just


*SUCK n SEE*


If I could produce viable clones without any special treatment.
  These side shoots had been removed using a utility knife and just dropped on the ground while I worked.

  So

  I collected the 4 side shoots and took them up to the house and dropped them into a glass of regular tap water.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2008)

Im pulling my chair up for this one.

How long have they now been off the donor?


----------



## camcam (Jun 21, 2008)

That should work?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry for the pic quality here
I was havin a *Hippy* moment 

This pic shows 1 of the shoots I had prepared by removing lower leaves and trimming the stem at 45 degrees just below a leaf node.
I used no rooting hormone and the cut was *not* made under water.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2008)

> bud.uncle
> 
> SEE
> 
> ...



Its to see if it can be done without aid camcam


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 21, 2008)

All four, trimmed and resting in a glass of *regular* tap water.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 21, 2008)

When I was done the clones to be? 
Were simply placed on a East facing window.
1st thing in the day they receive full sunshine.
This quickly diminishes, to strong yet gentle light.
At present I have change the water 3 times during the last week.
Pour it down the drain, open the tap n fill to 3/4 full.
*Nothing fancy*.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2008)

Is the PH tested?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 21, 2008)

camcam said:
			
		

> That should work?




This is my* point* camcam, I have no need to clone these plants.
When I was tidying up from planting out 

I just thought



*WHY NOT*


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 21, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Is the PH tested?




NO

just a simple experiment

6 days in and 

well they look aok

no sign of roots, as yet

and yet now sign of wilt either

this realy is as simple as it gets

if they live

they live

if not

nothing tried nothing gained


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2008)

We all know this week is the longest day week, im wondering if this will give the plants a problem as they will know they should be sexing.


----------



## Hick (Jun 21, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> We all know this week is the longest day week, im wondering if this will give the plants a problem as they will know they should be sexing.



the plants won't 'sense' the minute or two increase daily, for a dew weeks, at least. 
My bet is they root and do fine. I have cloned a 'lot' of plants without any hormones or gels.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 21, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> the plants won't 'sense' the minute or two increase daily, for a dew weeks, at least.
> My bet is they root and do fine. I have cloned a 'lot' of plants without any hormones or gels.



Thanks Hick

Maybe you would like to add the link to your own guide to cloning, this is a *suck n see situation*. Others reading this thread may have experienced dificulties in cloning in the past. Your thread was clear and easy to follow.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 21, 2008)

Six days in

and all is looking

good


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2008)

The cap is loose on your bic.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 21, 2008)

Don't be a smart A$$

I will have you know

*ITS A CLIPPER*


----------



## POTUS (Jun 21, 2008)

A couple of notes for you; If you remove the large fan leaves and just keep the smaller leaves, it helps the plant grow roots. More plant energy is used to promote roots than to support the leaf. Also, in my cloner that uses a fine aeroponic mist to wet the cut stalks, after 14 days, I have a string of roots about 6 inches long.

The glass method you're using will work, but the success ratio is way down and it takes a lot longer.

Good luck to you. It will be interesting to see how much root forms after 14 days with your method.

So, your pic is a clip of the clipped clones next to a clipper lighter that you, as the clipper of the clone, put next to your clipped clone?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 21, 2008)

Now


There is 1 more clone

who at the time was quite simply

and roughly

stuck straight into the ground

the weather at the time was mixed with heavy ish down pores

I have not watered or cared for this 1 at all  











I do have a mean side to me


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 21, 2008)

*Thanks for popping by potus.*





			
				POTUS said:
			
		

> A couple of notes for you; If you remove the large fan leaves and just keep the smaller leaves, it helps the plant grow roots. More plant energy is used to promote roots than to support the leaf. Also, in my cloner that uses a fine aeroponic mist to wet the cut stalks, after 14 days, I have a string of roots about 6 inches long.
> 
> 
> When I grew SOG exclusively, at the time, I liked to use pre-warmed and soaked (in diluted seaweed ph corrected extract) jiffy pellets.
> ...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2008)

My wit and speed are negligible.

Is this how you make clones of other plants too?


----------



## POTUS (Jun 21, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> I always trimmed the large fan leaves in half.


Taking the large fan leaves completely off is a better idea. It takes less energy from the plant to heal the small area where the leaf was cut off with a sharp pair of scissors. If you cut the leaf in half, the plant will waste energy trying to heal the leaf.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2008)

good thread mann, hey im using cloneing gel and its my first time so far all 4 rooted  neglected 1 that was just in water and nevr changed the water... it was a experiment for me too... i saw a youtube video sayin cut big fan leafs in half and trim most of them off, i did this with the smaller one and not with the bigger one but my bigger one showed roots faster, and growing faster then the other one could this be cuzz i left more roottone on one? ill have pics 2marrow..


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 22, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Taking the large fan leaves completely off is a better idea. It takes less energy from the plant to heal the small area where the leaf was cut off with a sharp pair of scissors. If you cut the leaf in half, the plant will waste energy trying to heal the leaf.




Originally Posted by *POTUS*
                 A couple of notes for you; If you remove the large fan leaves and just keep the smaller leaves, it helps the plant grow roots. More plant energy is used to promote roots than to support the leaf. Also, in my cloner that uses a fine aeroponic mist to wet the cut stalks, after 14 days, *I have a string of roots about 6 inches long.



Thanks

*Sounds good Potus

Do you have any pics of your aeroponic setup that you would like to share with us?

Sounds very interesting. 

I myself have not ventured into hydro, in any shape or form. *
*


----------



## POTUS (Jun 22, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Sounds good Potus. Do you have any pics of your aeroponic setup that you would like to share with us?


 
Sure man, here's a link to one exactly like mine:

25 location Cloning Machine

The Clone Machine 20 they refer to is what I have.


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 22, 2008)

Please us know how it turns out....I am deing to know....they look pretty good.
good luck..I always have a hard time cloning....out of 20 clons I will only have  MAYBE half come out.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 22, 2008)

tcooper1 said:
			
		

> Please us know how it turns out....I am deing to know....they look pretty good.
> good luck..I always have a hard time cloning....out of 20 clons I will only have  MAYBE half come out.


No worries TC

1week in and they are all looking aok

I must addmit I am a little surprised

In the past I was very regimental in my cloning process, which led to a very high sucess rate.

When I finaly had to close my basement grow room. 

 (I didn't think perspective house buyers would have liked the idea of a basement cannabis farm)

I had become rather blasé about the whole process.

For sure more pics will follow

Good or Bad


----------



## Abso (Jun 22, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## Melissa (Jun 23, 2008)

*hey bud uncle :48:
are you going to put these outside if they root ? cool thread by the way :hubba: *


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 23, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *hey bud uncle :48:
> are you going to put these outside if they root ? cool thread by the way :hubba: *





You know what mel

untill you mentioned it, I hadn't even thought that far ahead:doh:

errrrrr

So having a quick think about it....................................

1gal pots sound ok to me.

which will be kept out of doors

and what do you mean

IF....................


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 25, 2008)

How old now? any progress?


----------



## Melissa (Jun 26, 2008)

*sorry bud:giggle: slip of the keyboard i meant WHEN :48:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok

So

Looking good, as in they don't appear to be dying.......

Yet on the other hand no signs of roots..........

Yet............

I have, I think, changed the water twice since the last update.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 27, 2008)

Is it natural to see the leaves start to droop?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 27, 2008)

The picture may well be _deceiving_

but

believe

well

they are fit and well

sometimes my pics may not be the best
but they are real


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 27, 2008)

Reality is in the mind of the believer.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok

So we are 18 days into this now......................

I decided to place all the 4 clones in separate containers now.

Still no sign of roots but the clones look pretty good concidering.
There has been a little leaf curl, in an upwards direction.

I have just realised that the 5th is in the patch, gona take a look see now.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 3, 2008)

Looks like its an over watering issue.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 3, 2008)

IMO the problem as to why you have not seen any roots yet is the container. Roots need it dark to start take some electrical tape and wrap it around one of them small glasses and you should see some here in a few days  a piece of paper on the top to keep the light out would help too.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for popping by Dubba

This is no way a cloning method that I would recommend to anyone.
There are much better methods of producing viable rooted clones, this really is just a _"suck n see"_ thing.
I do keep looking at them n thinking

Ok

time to get the gel and pots out

but

I just wana see what happens, if I leave themselves to themselves


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 5, 2008)

Nothing ever transpires a gain to mankind other than ...


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 6, 2008)

*Ok*

So 21 days in and some changes are becoming apparent

Pic 1 and 2 show clones that are now beginning to look weak, notice the yellowing in the leaves.












Pic 3 and 4 shows what would appear to be  healthy looking clone that is just  beginning to show root nodes on its stem.












Pic 5 and 6 also shows what would appear to be  healthy looking clone that is just  beginning to show root nodes on its stem.


----------



## Melissa (Jul 7, 2008)

*well it  looks like it is all going to plan eace:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 12, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 15, 2008)

So

Ok

Been a little slow following up on these clones.
Anyhow 30 days in and not a great change from last week.
A little more leaf yellowing and some development in the root nodes.


----------



## GreenThumbBlackFinger (Jul 19, 2008)

lol poor things. i cant help but love every cannabis plant. i even say goodbye to all the males i yank. but these poor clones are tryin their best to make it


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks GreenThumb:aok: 

They sure are tryin

n

without an ounce of love to help them along

35 days now and still counting:shocked:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 21, 2008)

Look what I found today...........................:hubba: 


Granted, it has taken a while 

But a root is a root is a root


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 21, 2008)

Is this the end of the experiment or will you plant it out?

Im just curious as to the time of the year.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 21, 2008)

poor clone!!!lol

Looking good. I will wait to see how many roots you will have in 14 days.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 21, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Is this the end of the experiment or will you plant it out?
> 
> Im just curious as to the time of the year.


[FONT=&quot]I'm gona see how many roots develop over the coarse of the next few days/week.

  I started this thread while clearing up side shoots that I had chopped from my *"patch plants".

*I did not label any of the clones with the corresponding parent:hitchair:

I have strong suspicions that they will all turn out to be from my culled males.............

It's true

we are getting late in the season to expect good growth, however, watch this space as I have more 

*Female CLONES *​

coming this way..............:holysheep:

[/FONT]_*[FONT=&quot]A little preview?






[/FONT]*_​  [FONT=&quot]





   [/FONT]


----------



## Melissa (Jul 21, 2008)

*:clap: *


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 21, 2008)

Looking good Bud Uncle


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 21, 2008)

So

OK my water babies have begun to root  with minimum care, little skill no special tools or gadgets and lots of patience.

This really does suck though, big style.........................:hitchair: 

36 days and only 1 of 4 has shown a root.

So, there I am minding my patch, watering and tending my 3 girls and I get a wondering.......................

You see, they all had some very slim lower side shoots.

Now it has been a while since I grew outdoors, however with all my indoor grows I used to trim these lower shoots off.

*A plan was hatching*​

Another cutting plan..................


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 21, 2008)

Now, I no longer have a heated propagator, to hand, easy access to Vermiculite or Perlite and good quality potting compost. 
Finding local suppliers is proving to be a challenge in France.

So, I'm going to have to make do with what I do have to hand.

I sourced a large clear container with lid, not as deep as I would have liked but it will do. 
I have compost in stock and a supply of used small pots.

1st off, I washed everything, container, pots and chopping board, in a mild Bleach solution and rinsed them in clean water.

Next having searched for and finding my Clonex gel and plant labels I found some old unused capillary matting, result........


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 21, 2008)

Luckily for me the capillary matting was a good fit in the container, a slight nip and tuck was all that was required.

Having fitted this, I gave it a soaking with water from my rain harvest tank.
Fitted the lid and left it in the sun, allowing it to warm up.

For the 1st time I also decided to check the waters PH:spit:

With a very simple and cheap, maybe not too accurate, test kit.

The colour chart indicated the PH to be about 7, good enough for me..... 

Next I began to sieve compost into my pots.






The excess compost was brushed away and each pot tapped, gently, onto a solid surface. 
Before placing them into a nice warm water bath.






When the surface of the compost became damp, the pots were put to one side and the excess water was allowed to drain away. 






The drained pots were placed into the container to warm up and make space for me to continue the process. Until all the pots had been prepared.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 21, 2008)

This kinda goes against the grain, as I have never named any of my plants in the past, but *matt420lane* would have insisted on it.
So we now have three gals in the patch that all have names and labels






There is also a "late starter" CM that has yet to show sex but had 2 tiny side shoots, that might just work.

The pots had been left to bask in the sun for over an hour, it's time to make a start.

The 2 SM side shoots were removed from the stem with a, new, cleaned, utility blade and placed into a glass of rain water.






Working on 1 stem at a time, I removed the lower leaves by nipping them between my finger and thumb nail, trimmed the upper leaves with the blade before making a 45 degree cut across the stem, just below a leaf node. The cut stem was placed into the Clonex Gel, to a depth of about 19mm or 3/4"






The clone was then placed into a prepared pot in the propagator and the lid replaced. Thus helping retain heat and humidity.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 21, 2008)

So now were onto my Patch girls.

SM, could only afford to give up 4






SCD, gave up 7






*Mel*, gave up 8 but what I did with her *pics* heaven knows.

:shocked: Maybe Hippy has them:shocked:​
Anyhows work progressed until 21 clones were resting in a nice warm and humid environment. Not wanting them to bake, the propagator was moved out of direct sunlight, covered with some newspaper to provide some shade and left well alone.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 21, 2008)

Looking good Bud Uncle. Why do you soak the pot containers?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey KGB

Good Qs 

Errrrrrrrrr,

I find this method quick, easy and  clean I can continue to fill other pots with compost, place soaked pots to drain etc etc.
I can be a bit heavy handed when watering from above, compost splashes about water gets everywhere which in turn means  more mess for me to clean up.
This really is simple and makes very little mess


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 22, 2008)

An Open and Shut Case


----------



## Melissa (Jul 22, 2008)

*excellent job bud very educational :48:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 22, 2008)

Only if you read well  and absorb mel


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey

What do you know I learned something new from you a mircle. lol

Excellent job on the new clones and the pictures are great for us newbies to learn from.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 22, 2008)

Today I have been, amongst other things, preparing my patch for some new arrivals. 
This ground was cleared of potatoes on Sunday and some compost was added and dug in.
My patch is an old neglected veg patch in dear need of more humus.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 22, 2008)

48hrs on and these clones are ready to have there shading removed.






With other things to do, other than watch clones root, I asked Matt to keep an eye out for any signs of wilting.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 23, 2008)

During the coarse of the day I open the propagator and allow the clones some fresh air. 
For 10 to 15min intervals.
They will not be exposed to full sunshine for a while yet.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 23, 2008)

Looking good Bud.Uncle.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 24, 2008)

Still keeping these babies out of full sun. 
Today the lid has been off most of the day.
As the sun sets I tuck them up for the night.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

Beautiful clones Bud.Uncle.


----------



## camcam (Jul 24, 2008)

Yea good job.....


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks KGB/camcam

I have given them all the odd misting but nothing too heavy.
All of the clones are inspected, *individually*, every day.
A few are showing some slight yellowing of the lower leaves.
Nought to worry about........
Not yet anyhows'...........


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 26, 2008)

So yesterday I was kinda busy and unable to keel a close eye on my babies.
The weather was mixed and I left 1 sheet of newspaper on to shade them.
Two are showing more yellowing of the lower leaves.
I am still not concerned.
I am prepared for acceptable loses. 








SCD 







Mel low Yellow


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 26, 2008)

Clones will make.


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 27, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Ok ok ok
> 
> I transplanted my outdoor crop into my veg patch last weekend.
> 
> ...


they will definetly root how fast depending  on your tap water my water come's out the sink  at 300 ppm :hubba:


----------



## sportcardiva (Jul 27, 2008)

that is so cool uncle your plants are looking really good that is so funny that u have some named after me lol sorry i haven't been on in a while


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 27, 2008)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> tap water  :hubba:



ha ha 

I find *tapwater* a bit bitter

  This was really was just for fun and a suck n see sort of thing, glad you popped by n hope to see more of ya


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 27, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> I am prepared for acceptable loses.


 
:aok:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 27, 2008)

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> that is so cool uncle your plants are looking really good that is so funny that u have some named after me lol sorry i haven't been on in a while



_*How so? *_


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 27, 2008)

Keep it up Unc...So how long before we see these babies are in the ground??? that is what you were planning right??? anyway, this is a great thread, very helpful imo...Keep us Updated and Keep it GREEN


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 28, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 28, 2008)

Very nice looking clones.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 31, 2008)

Not much to report, n no pics  

11 Days in with no losses  

1 SM is prone to dropping her head  

But quickly perks up with the lid on.

Still no roots but I'm used to using jiffy pellets, these pots are a bit bigger.

So

You will just have to wait n see  

more pics at the next update


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 31, 2008)

ostpicsworthless: :angrywife:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 31, 2008)

hmm...let's be patience, and who knows


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 1, 2008)

12 Days and 2nd Root. CM 

The 1st left over an hour ago after a friend called around 

Anyhows little blurred, but a pic is a pic is a pic 

Kinda busy will update next yr


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

Awesome Uncle


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 1, 2008)

Well it's lookin' like everything is going alright unc...Lookin' good...


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 6, 2008)

So 

Ok

17 days on and they are looking :aok: 
Some better than others
Noticeable the *SMs* and *CMs*
I am still keeping them out of full sunshine but the propagator top has not been used for a while now.
Today they were all soaked in a bath of 1/2 strength *bio-bloom* and moved them into smaller trays.
No capillary matting is now being used, I dont want the roots to get mixing with it.

I would guess that by next week they may be ready to transplant into the patch.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 6, 2008)

looking good Uncle


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks good. Good luck with them.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 21, 2008)

Ok so it's been a while.................

All 22 clones took  
Which left me with a bit of a situation regarding space.
So they were all farmed out..................

Except 1

She 

Little mel

At 14" tall she is not going to produce a huge harvest 

But isn't she the cutest little thing


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 21, 2008)

So tasty Uncle!!


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## KGB30 (Sep 23, 2008)

Sweet healthy  lady Uncle


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 19, 2008)

So

A little surprise for me this evening in 1 of my inbox's........... 

a couple of clones that made it......................:hubba: 

most of those farmed out

died................... 

these I'm glad to say made it but have a while to go yet.
Currently spending nice days outside and evenings in a conservatory.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 22, 2008)

*Well........................................

Little Mels time is up..................






I've been busy elsewhere  
and I wouldn't say I've forgotten about her 
but I have had very little to do with her for the last two weeks..............

Looking at the pics above she has filled out a little   and with the weather closing in she is gona spend her last night being photographed.

About 3months ago I decided to take these clones as,
well,
a bit of fun.

 No big plans and no big crop expected..............................






So all the clones took in a little over 14days and all but 1 were farmed out.






Is this the last we will see of them...........................:confused2:
I do know some of the genetics are alive and well..........:aok: 

Maybe I will get some clones of "Suck n See Clones" back in the future....*

sigh


*click me*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 22, 2008)

You have a question.


*click me *


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 22, 2008)

tut tut tut hip 

you must have been brought up badly  

did no one ever tell you how rude it is to answer a question with a question


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 2, 2008)

:hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 4, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> So
> 
> A little surprise for me this evening in 1 of my inbox's...........
> 
> ...



Had a surprise visit and little present yesterday afternoon.............

I was already smoking some bubble when it arrived and saved the test until this mornings wake n bake.................


----------

